# Another Shaving Brush Handle.



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 20, 2014)

*Finished turning a new brush yesterday in my favorite tall shape. I used a wood block from Southeast Asia called Afzelia Xylay aka alligator skin that comes from the Afzelia xylocarpa tree. The 3d grain and color is just beautiful and deserved a nice super gloss coating of superglue. Now to the hard part, decide what knot to set for 24mm. I'm thinking a 3-band High Mountain White.*


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful, and nicely finished.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jun 20, 2014)

Goodness. I want this. You are very talented! Good work!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 20, 2014)

ok, Magnus, now you should be ready to sell me your first brush (that Koa with musk-osk spacer)
The wood looks really nice and you superglue finish is superawesome!


----------



## rami_m (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice as always, maybe you should do a wip so us mere mortals can work it out. Or better yet share your address so we can raid your self


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 20, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> ok, Magnus, now you should be ready to sell me your first brush (that Koa with musk-osk spacer)
> The wood looks really nice and you superglue finish is superawesome!



haha no  your a awsome wood worker. you should give it a try!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 20, 2014)

rami_m said:


> Nice as always, maybe you should do a wip so us mere mortals can work it out. Or better yet share your address so we can raid your self



I will take some WIP next time. But my adress ill keep away from you


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 4, 2014)

Finally got the Knot for the brush handle. 


[video=youtube;0TADFBIVjsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TADFBIVjsU&index=1&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]​


----------

